# sony ericsson w580i usb malfunction



## murfin91 (Sep 8, 2007)

i have a sony ericsson w580i phone with a 2gb m2 card.
it worked fine until a couple of weeks ago when itn randomly decided it didnt agree with my computer. now every time i connect it to my laptop (running Vista) i get the message 
"*USB device not recognised* - one of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned and Windows does not recognise it"

does anyone have any ideas on how i could solve this please?


----------

